# esuweb.com coralife still down? -important answers!



## tropicalfish

Email them then!


----------



## spypet

don't you think I did already?
 and no response all week.
and the bulb packaging I have
from them has no number on it.


----------



## tropicalfish

Oh, I was going to go to the website and see why the PC AquaLights only have fan cooling on the ballasts and not the bulbs as well.


----------



## conduct

One would think that they would of added the new web site and tested it before one would take the old one down. They must have some quack as a web designer.


----------



## tropicalfish

Unfortunately many web designers are like that.


----------



## footbeat

Their web site got hacked. When they remedied the situation, it got hacked again. So they didn't really have the option of leaving the old site up while they developed a new one.


----------



## Rex Grigg

No backups? I find that hard to believe. I can't believe the designer doesn't have everything on a CD somewhere.


----------



## spypet

OK, I finally got through to _Coralife_ 800.255.4527 and now understand the confusion at esuweb.com

Apparently a company called;
*Central Garden & Pets*
http://www.central.com/
went on a buying spree, and purchased;
ESU/Coralife
All Glass Aquarium
Kent
Oceanic
http://www.central.com/brands/pet-aquatics.htm

they are in the process of reallocating the collective companies branding by category;
Oceanic - will have all the high end lighting, chillers, salt water specific stuff
Kent - all water additives, testing kits and foods
Aqueon - Fish Tanks and furniture, fresh water specific stuff
Zilla - everything Reptile specific
NewName - a Pond specific division yet to be named.

This confusion will last through the Summer as product names and part numbers change. I highly recommend anyone who is dependant on the old branded items stock up now, since a lot of resellers are so confused by all this that the resellers are saying many Coralife products are being discontinued. In fact they just may not restock till the Fall when all items will emerge in a few Months re-branded and numbered. It's very possible some redundant items from each company will in fact be discontinued, but equivalents may still be available as these companies mix it up.

I stocked up on Coralife #54326 Colormax/6700K 65w PCF SquarePin bulbs for my Current USA fixtures while BigAl's still has a few, because everyone with no stock now says they can't get them anymore. I have an inquiry in with _Coralife_ tech support to find out if they will simply be re-branded, or discontinued forever. I'll update this thread on this single product and anything else I learn within the next day or so. 

I'll try to get a new web sight link or press release link as well to back up some of what I've written here _as I got it all verbally from a company tech support person_. Anyone reading this who works for a pet store _xcooperx?_ talk to the owner/manager and see what they may have learned from their are distributors on this subject and please post it here.


----------



## tritan

Anybody have any thing more on this. I just send a warranty request to them for a coral life T-5 48 inch fixture that just died 6 months after buying it. Hope they can help.
:icon_frow

And no Big Als refuses to warranty it.. 

I guess that is the last time I buy from them.


----------



## chaznsc

Retailers do not warranty purchased normally past 30 days. Its the ultimate responsibility of the mfg to cover anything over that, its their warranty. I wouldnt hold that against Big Al's


----------



## Bulldog321

chaznsc said:


> Retailers do not warranty purchased normally past 30 days. Its the ultimate responsibility of the mfg to cover anything over that, its their warranty. I wouldnt hold that against Big Al's



Big Al's website states that there is a no hassle one year warranty on electrical products excluding light bulbs. The only requirement is that you are a VIP Member. A VIP membership is automatically created then first time you order from them.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...rl=static/AboutUs.vm&ctl_nbr=3684&section=vip


----------



## tritan

Well just wanted to post an update to my lighting issues. I got a reply back from central on the T-5 ballasts going out so soon. They asked for a digital copy of the invoice and then shipped me a new light no questions asked .:thumbsup: 
Thats the good news the bad news is the other T-5 just went out and I find the corner of the plastic melted. This is getting very frustrating. so I sent another request in for warranty. I have been replacing bulbs every 3 months which is outrages when these bulbs are a pretty penny to begin with. I talked to my local fish shop and he put in a request for 9 T-5 fixtures sounds like a quality control issue. :icon_sad:


----------

